
iPhone 6 and iPhone 6 Plus take a beating in first ever drop test video - Libertatea
http://9to5mac.com/2014/09/18/iphone-6-and-iphone-6-plus-take-a-beating-in-first-ever-drop-test-video/
======
allegory
I dropped my Lumia 820 at least 50 times onto concrete, wooden floors and out
of the car. Lived in my pocket with keys. Took the lot.

Then one day, it gave in and the OLED display went pop on a concrete drop.
Digitizer was fine.

No "oh shit" moment. £55 on ebay, 10 minutes work with a Torx TX4 driver
later, good as new.

That's what I expect for that price but I got that for just under 1/3 of the
cost.

When you pay a chunk of cash for something I expect it to be a little more
durable than your average apple product.

For ref, I broke a 4S dropping it 2 feet onto carpet on the first drop.

